# Can 99291-25 be billed?



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 1, 2009)

Patient gets drunk, swallows something. Patient can't breath. Pulmonologist does critical care and gets the patient stabelized. After the patient is stabelized, doc performs brochoscopy (31622) to remove F/B. Does the crital care code need a -25 modifier? Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 1, 2009)

*Modifier use*

Review your guidelines on use of modifier -25.  If the documentation supports a significiant, separately reportable E/M service then modifier -25 is the way to go. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, I will !!


----------

